# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  रामेश्वरम के तट पर(एक श्रद्धांजलि)

## dkj

रामेश्वरम के तट पर(एक श्रद्धांजलि)


रामेश्वरम के तट पर


रामेश्वरम के तट पर 
एक बालक उठता है 
भोर के अहेरी से पहले 
और पढ़ता है गणित 
फिर बेचता है अखबार
रामेश्वरम के तट पर 
एयरो -स्पेस तकनीक सीखी
रामेश्वरम के तट पर 
सुब्र्ह्मन्यम अय्यर से 
कैसे उड़ते हैं पंछी 
मुक्त गगन में 
उनसे था सीखा
जाना था उडना है 
नहीँ आसाँ असमान में 
सागर तट पर बैठे पंछी 
तट से उड़ते विहग 
तट पर उतरते खग
किस ऊर्जा से और 
वायु वेग के अवरोध 
की सीमओं को तोड़ते पंछी
बताया था गुरु अय्यर ने 
उस सागर तट को 
कभी भुलाया नहीं 
जैसे अभी कल की 
बात हो कलाम के लिए .
खग से सीखी खगोल 
को पार करने की कला 
और बन गया मिसाइल-मैन

रामेश्वरम के उसी तटपर 
जहाँकभी किया था रुदन 
सीता के विछोह में 
हे खगमृग हे मधुकर श्रेनी,
तुम्ह देखी सीता मृगनैनी...
राम ने 
अवतरित हुआ भारत का सपूत 
रामेश्वरम के तट पर
______________________________

----------

